# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Legendary Haunt Tour, Jen Braverman, J. Anthony Kosar, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Episode 94

Well the Thanksgiving Weekend is upon us, and even though most of you are in a food coma, the Big Scary Show doesn’t rest, we shred the bird on the go. Badger ventures up to the Windy City for the Legendary Haunt Tour, and chats with haunters from all around the country and England, including Transworld organizer Jen Braverman, Brad from Legends of Fear in the Northeast, Scott with the Georgetown Morgue, J. Anthony Kosar from Face Off, David of Miller’s Thrillers, Robert of Terror Trail, Shocktoberfest UK, and what sounds to us like a slightly “mashed” Tater.

The Roundtable of Terror is all about giving Thanks, and the 4 (g)hosts talk about personal and professional thanks, Giving those thanks to our loyal listeners, who make what we do worthwhile, and our sponsors, who help us keeping the show on the air. even though we go off topic a couple of times, its a lively discussion, winding up with some sage words from Storm, regarding the Cthurkey(or Cthulu Turkey).

Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Christmas and Halloween Miracles, in a Haunt Minute, and the Unknown Scare-Actor delves deeper in the origins of Halloween, in Legends and Lore, with The Haunt Rocker spinning the spooky tunes.

We Hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to…..The Big Scary Show!!


Featured Music
Calabrese – GhostWolves
SpookhauS – I wan 2B your Vampire
Verse 13 – Blighted

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

